# Desempenho em aplicações Graficas 2D e 3D

## oompawampa

O que posso fazer para melhorar o desempenho na parte grafica do meu gentoo???

Estou usando o gentoo 2005.1 64bits, e o que ocorre é que ao assistir qualquer video, ele não flui suavemente, mas vai aos trancos, até o bargraph do amarok fica aos trancos.

estou utilizando o driver nativo ati no xorg.conf (dizem que tem algum suporte 3d)

O meu micro é o da assinatura, um p4 3.0 numa mobo p5S800Vm 1Gb de ram e uma vga ati 9600XT 256Mb

Será algo referente ao driver agp????? devo instalar o driver propietario da ati????

Gracias

----------

## gmichels

Teste seu hd pra ver se dma está funcionando:

```
# hdparm -tT /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   3200 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1598.64 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   76 MB in  3.03 seconds =  25.10 MB/sec
```

Nota: o meu resultado é de um notebook, se o seu for um hd 7200 rpm de um desktop, o valor de baixo deve ficar proximo de 50 MB/sec. Se der um valor extremamente baixo, como 2 MB/sec, então DMA não está funcionando. Também troque o sda pelo seu hd correspondente.

Se DMA tiver ok, diga qual player está usando pra tocar o video.

----------

## oompawampa

A parte te transferencia de dados está Ok, DMA ativado, modo 32bits e tudo mais.

Penso ser algum problema do xorg, ou algum bendito driver AGP que tenha que ser carregado, por exemplo usando o glxgears dá uma media de 132FPS, mas fica indo aos trancos, não suavemente como deveria

Gracias

----------

## mitsu

 *oompawampa wrote:*   

> A parte te transferencia de dados está Ok, DMA ativado, modo 32bits e tudo mais.
> 
> Penso ser algum problema do xorg, ou algum bendito driver AGP que tenha que ser carregado, por exemplo usando o glxgears dá uma media de 132FPS, mas fica indo aos trancos, não suavemente como deveria
> 
> Gracias

 

parece que tem algo errado ai...

nao eh ATI, mas apenas para comparacao, o glxgears na minha maquina:

```
mitsu@Gentoo-64 ~ $ glxgears

47894 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9578.800 FPS

51665 frames in 5.0 seconds = 10333.000 FPS

51658 frames in 5.0 seconds = 10331.600 FPS
```

```
mitsu@Gentoo-64 ~ $ glxinfo | grep render

direct rendering: Yes

OpenGL renderer string: GeForce 6800 GT/AGP/SSE2

    GL_NVX_conditional_render, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_lod,
```

Athlon64 GF6800GT

da uma olhada na saida de glxinfo | grep render ou fglrxinfo que eu usava quando eu tinha ATI e driver do fabricante

----------

## oompawampa

Ola só:

Ururu ~ # glxinfo | grep render

direct rendering: No

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

realmente há problemas, mas o que fazer para resolver???? Ps:. to usando o driver nativo do xorg

Gracias

----------

## oompawampa

Dei uma olhada nas documentações, e parece que o problema é do dri e do x11-drm, fui instalar o x11-drm e deu o seguinte erro;

>>> Install x11-drm-20051223 into /var/tmp/portage/x11-drm-20051223/image/ category x11-base

 * Installing DRM...

mkdir -p /var/tmp/portage/x11-drm-20051223/image//lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r2/x11-drm

cp -p mga tdfx r128 radeon i810 i830 i915 mach64 nv savage sis via drm.ko /var/tmp/portage/x11-drm-20051223/image//lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r2/x11-drm

cp: cannot stat `mga': No such file or directory

cp: cannot stat `tdfx': No such file or directory

cp: cannot stat `r128': No such file or directory

cp: cannot stat `radeon': No such file or directory

cp: cannot stat `i810': No such file or directory

cp: cannot stat `i830': No such file or directory

cp: cannot stat `i915': No such file or directory

cp: cannot stat `mach64': No such file or directory

cp: cannot stat `nv': No such file or directory

cp: cannot stat `savage': No such file or directory

cp: cannot stat `sis': No such file or directory

cp: cannot stat `via': No such file or directory

make: *** [install] Error 1

!!! ERROR: x11-base/x11-drm-20051223 failed.

!!! Function src_install, Line 129, Exitcode 2

!!! Install failed.

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

O que será???

----------

## thiagonunes

Suspeito que algo estejas fazendo algo errado.

Você seguiu o guia de aceleração de hardware 3d adequadamente? (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pt_br/dri-howto.xml)

Você tentou usar os drivers fechados da ati? Existe um faq na documentação do gentoo sobre os drivers da ati (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pt_br/ati-faq.xml).

Não estou usando o x11-drm e estou tendo problemas com aceleração 3d, mas consegui abilitar o direct rendering. Agora, por usa causa, descobri que posso tentar o x11-drm e que ele promete suportar minha placa (uma sis 630). Vou fazer uns testes e depois digo se tive problemas ao instalar o x11-drm.

Boa sorte.

----------

## oompawampa

Estou usando os drivers fechados da ati e segui os howtos, mas nada de funcionar ate agora

gracias

----------

## thiagonunes

Se tu tiveres usando os drivers fechados tu não precisa do x11-drm.

ps: Não tive problemas para compilar o x11-drm, mas mesmo assim ele não resolveu meu problema de "Failed do allocate Z buffer".

Teu problema é só pra compilar o x11-drm? Se vocês estiver usando os drivers fechados e, consequentemente, não estiver usando o x11-drm você tem que abilitar o DRM no kernel.

----------

## oompawampa

O grande problema é que o driver proprietario da ati não funcionou (ficou a tela preta e o micro travou) e não consigo fazer funcionar este bendito drm!!!!!!!!

----------

## oompawampa

Resolvi um dos problemas, a barra do karamba é que "gerava" aqueles lags, desativei a bendita e o desempenho 2D melhorou muito, agora não tem mais aqueles trancos, vou partir pro 3D agora....

Gracias

----------

## errado

Não vais conseguir uma aceleração 3D aceitável sem usar os drivers proprietários, presumo.

Tente mais uma vez com o driver da ATI, lembre-se de habilitar o dri pelo xorg.conf e, caso ocorra o erro novamente, veja que aviso recebes em /var/log/Xorg.0.log e poste aqui.

[]'z

----------

## oompawampa

dri habilitado no /etc/xorg.conf

o driver coloquei o fglrx, mas aceleracao 3D nada ainda, mas pelo menos assisto meus videos sem aqueles trancos!!!!

Neste final de semana vou dar uma repassada no xorg.conf e ver se tem alguma coisainha errada como ele....

 Gracias

----------

## GothicKnight

Convem desabilitares o composite extensions, e se possivel usa o aticonfig para ele gerar um xorg.conf

----------

## AlipioLuiz

 *oompawampa wrote:*   

> dri habilitado no /etc/xorg.conf
> 
> o driver coloquei o fglrx, mas aceleracao 3D nada ainda, mas pelo menos assisto meus videos sem aqueles trancos!!!!
> 
> Neste final de semana vou dar uma repassada no xorg.conf e ver se tem alguma coisainha errada como ele....
> ...

 

Tu mudou o opengl-update para suportar o novo driver?

Senão, faça:

```
opengl-update ati

```

----------

